# Mating season has started.



## Gstan1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Saw a few chasing each other around today. I think the next time we get a warm sunny day it'll be game on


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Wth you doing looking in my window?!

What mating season? Squirrel?


----------



## Gstan1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Squirrel!


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Squirrels were chasing here about 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## kisherfisher (Apr 6, 2008)

My Beagles too ! Going to breed ! Been seven years since I had pups.They turned out awesome, hoping to step it up a notch with the stud I have lined up.


----------



## Gstan1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Got two today.
Weekend should be great but bowfishing both days!


----------

